# Brooks B17 standard



## sam.g (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a weight weenie, especially since I ride Brooks, but thought I'd post an actual wieght for the B17 standard saddle for those who are interested:

539.1 grams

Sam in Cincy


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I chopped my Brooks Pro hoping to bring it down to under 100 grams but in the process found out that the steel rails themselves weigh over 150 grams. Therefore, this project was a total waste of my time.


----------

